# NEEDED 1 2011 Death RIde Ticket



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

My friend needs a ticket for the 2011 Death Ride.
Thanks


----------



## jlw1972 (Jun 21, 2011)

You still looking for a ticket? I will sell you mine for $125.


----------



## glassfinger (Dec 28, 2008)

*death ride*

hey a guy posted on sf craigs list friday, a ticket with very hard to get lodgeing in markleville. you get to stop after 3 passes,shower, change, eat and rest then finish!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

gotta love the site contributors!


----------



## freerider_69 (Jul 5, 2011)

*ticket for DeathRide 2011 for sale*

I can't go to the DeathRide 2011 and my ticket is to have.
$100.-


----------



## jaredcasper (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a couple of registrations available. If you need one please make me an offer.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Interesting - for 2012 the Death Ride is switching to non-transferable registration ...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*It's a win for them.*



ukbloke said:


> Interesting - for 2012 the Death Ride is switching to non-transferable registration ...


 They collect the same amount of money, but they have to support fewer riders because some can't make it.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> They collect the same amount of money, but they have to support fewer riders because some can't make it.


It will hopefully alleviate the registration insanity so that only committed riders will register, rather than those who think that maybe they might want to ride it that year and register just in case.


----------



## jaredcasper (Mar 30, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> It will hopefully alleviate the registration insanity so that only committed riders will register, rather than those who think that maybe they might want to ride it that year and register just in case.


The problem is when cycling isn't the absolute top priority in your life, it is hard to fully commit to something 7+ months in advance. I was fully planning to go this year until about a week ago, went on a bunch of training rides and everything. Unfortunately life conspired against me and I'm just not able to make it happen without sacrificing things with higher priority (family and work). I'm afraid it's too late to sell mine now, since nobody is looking to buy any this last minute. However, it would be unfortunate if there were somebody who wanted to go but couldn't because of the non-transferrable policy.

If the registration had been a month or two ago instead of eight months ago, I would've known it probably wasn't going to happen and wouldn't have registered. As it was I had no idea what would be going on in my life at this time.


----------

